# BF2 BLue Screen Crash IRQL Error



## rpd162 (May 15, 2006)

I've been working on fixing this for 2 days and have been unable to figure out problem. I've done virus checks(deleted some) uninstall/reinstall BF2, audio drivers, video card drivers, etc... BF2 loads first BF2 splash screen then starts turning EA sign then goes to blue screen Device IRQL error, rebooots my computer. I can hear sound pop on then immediately crashes, thought it was video card related but thinking it may be audio card related. Funny thing is all other games run fine, WOW, Call of Duty 2 and more. I've played BF2 before on this computer but its been awhile. Any advice would be appreciated.

Amd 3500 64
Nvidia 7800gt
Audigy 2zs card
1 gig mem
Raptor x 2 HDD
Asus A8N-sli mb


----------



## S132 (Mar 30, 2006)

Your computer specs are fine but are you sure your graphics card temps are fine?

I'd do a full reformat since you said you had viruses and deleted them, sometimes excess files from viruses can be left behind. Also try defragging and doing a disc cleanup.

Download System Mechanic 7 pro from iolo.com and clean your pc out.


----------



## rpd162 (May 15, 2006)

Video card temps are fine and all viruses aeem to be gone after running numerous kinds of scans. If a virus is to blame, why would all my other modern games run fine? Really hate to do full reinstall just cuz one game is fubar, but guess its time. Any other ideas? I've heard of others having similar problems with this game (bf2) but cant seem to get mine to work.


----------



## rpd162 (May 15, 2006)

I did another reinstall of the game and now got the game to load all the way to loading maps sequence then i hear squelch then BSOD. Says windows stop error IRQL device driver problem.


----------



## rpd162 (May 15, 2006)

HeaderText=The system has recovered from a serious error.
Stage2URL=
Stage2URL=/dw/bluetwo.asp?BCCode=1000000a&BCP1=E3D17470&BCP2=000000FF&BCP3=00000000&BCP4=805AF6B4&OSVer=5_1_2600&SP=2_0&Product=768_1
DataFiles=C:\DOCUME~1\Owner\LOCALS~1\Temp\WERae7c.dir00\Mini051606-04.dmp|C:\DOCUME~1\Owner\LOCALS~1\Temp\WERae7c.dir00\sysdata.xml
ErrorSubPath=blue
DirectoryDelete=C:\DOCUME~1\Owner\LOCALS~1\Temp\WERae7c.dir00

&


tage2URL=/dw/bluetwo.asp?BCCode=100000d1&BCP1=E3A0B1D0&BCP2=000000FF&BCP3=00000000&BCP4=85851C9F&OSVer=5_1_2600&SP=2_0&Product=768_1
DataFiles=C:\DOCUME~1\Owner\LOCALS~1\Temp\WERa226.dir00\Mini051606-02.dmp|C:\DOCUME~1\Owner\LOCALS~1\Temp\WERa226.dir00\sysdata.xml
ErrorSubPath=blue
DirectoryDelete=C:\DOCUME~1\Owner\LOCALS~1\Temp\WERa226.dir00


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

It's a "D1" STOP, like this:

http://support.microsoft.com/?kbid=810093&sd=RMVP

I'd suggest following the instructions there to reset the paging file and also do a defrag as well.

And also one of these: http://support.microsoft.com/?kbid=314063&sd=RMVP

I can run a debugging utility on the dump files if you do this:

1 > create a new folder on the desktop and call it "dumpcheck" or whatever you like
2 > navigate to c:\windows\minidump and copy the last 2 or 3 minidump files to that folder. They are numbered by date.
3 > close the folder and right click on it and select "Compress to (folder name).zip"
4 > use the "manage attachments" in the "advanced" reply window to upload that zip file here as an attachment.

This might point us to a 3rd party driver causing the error, if one exists for it.

Since almost all bugchecks can be caused by faulty ram, I would recommend you perform this necessary test.

Beginners Guides: Diagnosing Bad Memory

Windows Memory Diagnostic
Memtest86 - A Stand-alone Memory Diagnostic


----------



## rpd162 (May 15, 2006)

Thanks Rollin'. Memory is fine and already reset paging file. I defragged just the other day. May just give up on this stupid game since I have no problems w/ several other new games. I will try to post dump files. Thanks again.


----------



## rpd162 (May 15, 2006)

Here is the dump attachment


----------



## kristi1991 (Jan 17, 2008)

Hi.

Just had the same problem and have had for a while now. Have had the computer sent off for repairs ect but have still come up with the same thing. What i was wondering is what game you were plpaying on to cause it to crash bcs its the same file thats causing a "serious error" just so i can pin down what game it is and well get rid.

Thank you :up:


----------

